# 129SE brush problems



## jdmac (Jul 26, 2008)

i have the smaller 129 from the holiday collection.  i've had this brush since this past winter, but now the hairs on this brush seem brittle and somewhat hard (at least harder than before).  i've only washed my brushed with baby shampoo and haven't had any problems with any other brushes.  

has anyone else experienced this?  either with the SE or the original size?  this makes me sad...


----------



## skittishkitty (Jul 26, 2008)

I heard from MUA that brushes from the kit isn't as good quality as the original full size brush. She said they used grade B quality so I'm not surprise if those brushes don't perform as good as original brush. 

I can so tell the different between the color forms brushes and mac's original brushes. Maybe that's why your brush is acting that way. Hope this helps.


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 26, 2008)

Most of the se brushes are a bit harsh and i discovered the same about the 129se so when i wash it i use a little leave in conditioner (very light one) in the end. i have had the brush for almost a year now and it has not been damaged by the conditioner at all and it's relatively softer. 
what i hate about this brush is the bristles break a little when i use it and that was from day one when i got it.
Does any of this happen to regular 129 because i wanted to get it but i was too afraid that it would be like the se?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the 129 SE from the Fafi collection and only clean it with the MAC brush cleanser. I have no problems so far at all


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a 129 SE (I believe it was from holiday 2005), and I've had similar issues. 
I didn't think it was that soft to begin with, but after using and washing it, it's not nearly as soft.
I've also had problems with bristles breaking.
I'd still purchase the regular 129 though, as brush sets are not known for their great quality.
I've been pleased with all my full size brush purchases.


----------



## jdmac (Jul 26, 2008)

yes, i forgot to mention that the hairs break and fall EVERYWHERE!  i guess i'm not alone.  this just makes me afraid to buy the full size one, but i do notice that people seem to say the full size are better in general.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

i have the 129SE from 200 holiday collection and i never use it because i hate how harsh it feels on my skin


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a 129SE and a 129SH, and the 129SH is infinitely superior. I'd say go for the full size, it's just the SE giving you hell.


----------

